# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Table Contents Modification

## Gln

I would like to modify a 
varchar column (currency_varchar) in a 
table (currency_Conversion)

example current values in column
$32.15
0.15
98.85
43215
6,644,232,121.42

Goal
Remove *$*  & *Commas* but leave other values alone.

Example pieces of code

update currency_conversion
set currency_varchar = cast (cast (currency_varchar as money)as varchar)
select * from currency_conversion
where substring (currency_varchar from 1 for 1) = '$' ;


or maybe

declare temp_table table (
temp_varchar varchar (30))
insert into temp_table select currency_varchar from currency_conversion
where substring (currency_varchar, 1,1) = '$' 

update currency_conversion
 set currency_varchar = cast (cast (temp_varchar as money)as varchar)

Let me know, i have done it in MSSQL but need to do it in 

Mandrake Linux 9.1
Kernel version 2.4
Linux Postgres  Sql version 7.3.2

----------


## boozy

Try using the regular expression functions.
Sorry but im still new to postgresql, so i cant give you a working example right now.

----------

